# most shopping mall/ most department store city in world



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

mdude said:


> Bluewater is the largest and most impressive mall in Europe with 1.7 million square feet (http://www.iht.com/articles/1999/03/23/mall.2.t.php).


That's way outdated, especially considering the construction of retail in Eastern Europe (SE Asia and the Middle East).


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

The most impressive network of malls linked together I've ever seen was in Toronto. 27 km of pedestrian walkways, mostly underground with links to several subway stations. 

http://www.toronto.ca/path/

Map: http://www.city.toronto.on.ca/pdf/path_brochure.pdf


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

*GREENBELT, MANILA*


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Barcelona for traditional shops, NOT for malls.
:wink2:


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

In USA... of course, it's in LA.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hong Kong is one big shopping mall!


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

the shoppingmall "centro" in oberhausen (germany) is the biggest in europe


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

HelloMoto163 said:


> the shoppingmall "centro" in oberhausen (germany) is the biggest in europe


This is what drives me mad sometimes in Germany. It acts so provincial so much of the time.

The largest shopping mall in Germany is in Oberhausen.

no offence, but on an international forum, it maybe a good idea to say what major city oberhausen is linked to, or at least the urban or metropolitan area.

In this case, it's part of the Rhein Ruhr, and smack next door to Essen.

Of cause, unfortunately as no German ever mentions all these cities together as one massive urban area, and only think on provincial levels, virtually no one outside of Germany has ever heard of it.

I appologize if I come across hard here, but it just does my head in. As far as I know, Bluewater for instance is technically outside of London, but if anyone said the largest shopping mall in Europe is in Greenhithe, would anyone actually know where that is?

Actually, I do think Blue Water maybe slightly large than Centro. How many stores are in Centro and how big is it? One thing Blue Water has an advantage, it's open 7days. Centro is a ghost town on a sunday with bolts on the doors.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

After watching the fabulous life of: London on MTV I would rank London up there around the top!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2005)

Damn there are some hot dudes in Tel Aviv!  Where in London is Greenlithe and Bluewaters located?


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

That's a MALL in Manila?

Looks like a bloody hotel!


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes that's a mall in Manila 

winner of : World's Best in Landscape 2003
World's Best in Design 2004

more


----------



## mdude (Jul 8, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> That's way outdated, especially considering the construction of retail in Eastern Europe (SE Asia and the Middle East).



I was only posting it to verify the square footage of Bluewater. I really didn't read the rest of the story.


----------



## mdude (Jul 8, 2005)

Malito said:


> New York has plenty of malls to go around in its city proper.
> 
> Manhattan Mall
> Queens Center
> ...



Looks like you found this information at http://www.ny.com/shopping/malls/

Anyway, have you ever been to any of these malls? They are more like small shopping centers. Kings Plaza used to be a dump until they redid it. NYC proper is just not the place to find good shopping malls, and it shouldn't be.


----------



## mdude (Jul 8, 2005)

HelloMoto163 said:


> the shoppingmall "centro" in oberhausen (germany) is the biggest in europe


centrO is not even CLOSE to being the biggest mall in europe. It's less than 800,000 square feet the last time I checked....half the size of Bluewater.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

beta29 said:


> Berlin has got the biggest departmend store in Europe, the "KaDeWe",
> 
> the Karstadt, Kaufhof and Wertheim buildings and also very big shopping malls.
> 
> ...


I've been to KaDeWe, I thought it was a nice department store but it does not seem big to me at all. 


Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Here is a list of shopping malls in Metro Manila.

1 Alabang Town Center - Muntinlupa
2 Ali Mall - Quezon City
3 Eastwood City Walk - Quezon City
4 Eastwood Cybermall - Quezon City
5 Ever Gotesco Commonwealth - Quezon City
6 Ever Gotesco Grand Central - Caloocan City
7 Ever Gotesco Manila - Manila
8 Ever Gotesco Ortigas - Mandaluyong
9 Fairview Center Mall - Quezon City
10 Festival Supermall - Muntinlupa
11 Gateway Mall - Quezon City
12 Glorietta - Makati
13 Greenbelt
14 Greenhills Shopping Center - San Juan
15 Guadalupe Commercial Center - Makati
16 Harrison Plaza - Manila
17 Makati Cinema Square - Makati
18 Market!Market! - Taguig
19 Metropolis Mall - Muntinlupa
20 Farmers Plaza - Quezon City
21 Park Square - Makati
22 Paseo Center - Makati
23 Power Plant Mall, Rockwell Center - Makati
24 Robinsons Galleria - Quezon City
25 Robinsons Metro East - Pasig
26 Robinsons Place - Cainta
27 Robinsons Place - Manila
28 Robinsons Place - Novaliches
29 Robinsons Place - Pioneer
30 Shangri La Plaza Mall - Mandaluyong
31 SM Centerpoint
32 SM Bicutan - Paranaque
33 SM City Fairview - Quezon City
34 SM City - Manila
35 SM City - North Edsa - Quezon City
36 SM - Makati
37 SM Mega Mall - Mandaluyong
38 SM San Lazaro - Manila
39 SM South Mall - Las Pinas
40 SM Supercenter - Paranaque
41 St. Thomas Square - Manila
42 Sta. Lucia East Grand Mall - Cainta
43 Star Mall - Mandaluyong
44 The Podium - Mandaluyong
45 Tutuban Center - Manila


Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## mdude (Jul 8, 2005)

jbkayaker....I appreciate your pride for Manila but that city is not even really close to being a competitor here. Manila is just not a place known for its big malls. Sorry!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

mdude said:


> jbkayaker....I appreciate your pride for Manila but that city is not even really close to being a competitor here. Manila is just not a place known for its big malls. Sorry!


Ignorance is not a bliss.  I apologise for offending you, hehehehehe.


Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> London's got more chains. There are multiple House of Fraser, Debenhams, Marks & Spencer, Bhs, John Lewis, one Harrod's, one Selfridge's, one Harvey Nichol's, a couple (?) Fenwick stores, a Barkers, an Army & Navy, a Dickens and Jones, and one Liberty.




Barkers, Dickens and Jones and Liberty are all closing down soon.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Istanbul has got 114 (+32 will be opened in the next years)

1.ACR Loft AVM
2.Address İstanbul AVM
3.Airport Outlet Center
4.Akbatı AVM
5.Akkoza AVM
6.Akmerkez
7.Aksaray Yeraltı Çarşısı
8.Aqua Florya AVM
9.Arena Park AVM
10.Armanina AVM
11.Armoni Park Outlet Center
12.Astoria AVM
13.Asya Park Outlet AVM
14.Ataköy Plus AVM
15.Atirus AVM
16.Atrium AVM
14.Başak Park AVM
15.Beşyıldız AVM
16.Beyaz City AVM
17.Beylicium AVM
18.Beylikdüzü Migros AVM
19.Blackout Şişli Outlet AVM
20.Bomonti Park AVM
21.Buyaka AVM
22.Capacity AVM
23.Capitol AVM
24.Carium AVM
25.Carrefoursa Bahçelievler AVM
26.Carrefoursa Bahçepark AVM
27.Carrefoursa Bayrampaşa AVM
28.Carrefoursa Haramidere AVM
29.Carrefoursa İçerenköy AVM
30.Carrefoursa Maltepe Park
31.Carrefoursa Ümraniye AVM
32.Cevahir AVM
33.City's Nişantaşı AVM
34.Colony Outlet AVM
35.D-Silva AVM
36.Demirören AVM
37.Deposite Outlet AVM
38.Doğuş Power Center AVM
39.DünyAVM
40.Eskule AVM
41.Espri Outlet Center AVM
42.Fabulist AVM
43.Forum İstanbul AVM
44.fox City Premium Outlet AVM
45.Galleria Ataköy AVM
46.Gaziosmanpaşa AVM
47.Hayatpark AVM
48.Historia AVM
49.Ihlamur AVM
50.İstanbul Outlet Park AVM
51.İstinye Park AVM
52.Kadir Has Çocuk Dünyası
53.Kale Outlet Center AVM
54.Kanyon AVM
55.Kardiyum AVM
56.Kaya Millenium AVM
57.KC Şehr-i Bazaar AVM
58.Kemer Mall AVM
59.Kipa AVM Silivri
60.Koza Plaza AVM
61.Kozzzy AVM
62.Kule Çarşı AVM
63.Lilyum AVM
64.M1 Meydan Merter AVM
65.M1 Meydan Ümraniye AVM
66.M1 Tepe AVM Kartal
67.Maltepe Grandhouse Karya
68.Marmara Forum AVM
69.Maxi Center İstinye AVM
70.Maxi City Silivri AVM
71.Mayadrom Akatlar AVM
72.Merkez Kayaşehir AVM
73.Mesa Studio Plaza AVM
74.Metro City AVM
75.Metronom AVM
76.Metroport AVM
77.Mohini AVM
78.Neomarin AVM
79.Novada Ataşehir AVM
80.Olimpa Başakşehir AVM
81.Olivium Outlet Center
82.Ömür Plaza AVM
83.Optimujm Kozyatağı AVM
84.Ora AVM
85.Palladium AVM
86.Paradise AVM
87.Parkway AVM
88.Pelican Mall AVM
89.Pendik Park Outlet Center
90.Pendorya AVM
91.Perla Vista AVM
92.Plato AVM
93.Prestige Mall AVM
94.Profilo AVM
95.Real AVM Beylikdüzü
96.Real AVM Fulya
97.Sancakpark Outlet AVM
98.Sapphire Çarşı AVM
99.Sinpaş Flatofis AVM
100.Star City AVM
101.Sun Flower AVM
102.Tepe Nautilus AVM
103.Torium AVM
104.Town Center AVM
105.Trump Towers AVM
106.Uptown AVM Etiler
107.Verde Molino AVM
108.viaport AVM
109.Wedding Wold Kuyumcukent AVM
110.White Corner AVM
111.White Hill AVM
112.World Atlantis AVM
113.Yayalada Süreyyapaşa AVM
114.Zorlu Center AVM


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

^^ yeah... no other city have 174... lol


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

kevo123 said:


> ^^ yeah... no other city have 174... lol


The quantity of malls around Metro Manila can rival that of Jakarta especially when 3 of the malls under construction will be completed within this month.


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Manila-X said:


> The quantity of malls around Metro Manila can rival that of Jakarta especially when 3 of the malls under construction will be completed within this month.


Hmm perhaps, Manila is huge city too with tropical climate so malls are definitely preferred there. currently Jakarta temporarily bans construction of malls.... this is the list of malls under construction in 2013 so i would say we still have 9 more rising (extension listed means they are building a new structure).... i think around 4 are on finishing stage.

1. Ciputra World (Jalan Prof Dr Satrio) - finished, hotel still topping
2. Galeria Glodok (Jalan Hayam Wuruk) 
3. Pulomas X Venture (Pulomas)
4. Pondok Indah Street Mall (Pondok Indah) - mall extension
5. Menteng Square (Menteng)
6. Green Bay Pluit (Pluit)
7. GP Plaza (Slipi) 
8. Admiralty Mall (Jalan Fatmawati)
9. Central Park Ekstension (Jalan S Parman) - mall extension, a one huge complex
10. Bintaro Lifestyle Center (Bintaro)
11. Pantai Indah Kapuk Mall
12. St Moritz Mall

If this isn't a mall overload then i don't know what it is.... 174 with more rising....


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Manila-X said:


> Here are a list of malls within Metro Manila,


I believe this thread is about malls in a city proper, not a metropolitan area. See post #3. People seem to be posting for metros so it's hard to make any comparisons on this thread. 



kevo123 said:


> ^^ yeah... no other city have 174... lol


Istanbul's 174: is that city or metro? :dunno:


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

City only that doesn't include metropolitan bodetabek, i believe Metro Manila is one city if you do not include its mega area.... Municialities of Metro Manila is similar that of Jakarta's (west,east,north,central,south), further more than Metro Manila would be mega manila which is Jabodetabek's equivalent. 

Do you have source for that info whether Istanbul have 174 shopping malls? Thx or is that Metro area of Istanbul?


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Tel Aviv metro (3-4 million) 81 shopping malls , + department stores.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Hebrewtext said:


> Tel Aviv metro (3-4 million) 81 shopping malls , + department stores.


The thread is for malls in city limits, not metro.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

isaidso said:


> The thread is for malls in city limits, not metro.



so ? anyhow you have to show the city or metro population size in proportion to the shopping malls within number .


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

isaidso said:


> I believe this thread is about malls in a city proper, not a metropolitan area. See post #3. People seem to be posting for metros so it's hard to make any comparisons on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Istanbul's 174: is that city or metro? :dunno:





isaidso said:


> I believe this thread is about malls in a city proper, not a metropolitan area. See post #3. People seem to be posting for metros so it's hard to make any comparisons on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Istanbul's 174: is that city or metro? :dunno:


Metro Manila functions differently from the other cities as it has *no defined centre*.

So Metro Manila *is the city proper* of The Greater Manila Area which is a HUGE build up urban area.

Much of the metro's economic, cultural and to some extent historical and political activities happen *outside The City of Manila*.

Our main CBD is in Makati as well as the locations of various embassies and consulates, The House of Representatives and various government organizations are in Quezon City, The Senate is located in Pasay where Mall of Asia is located as well. Other major CBDs are also located outside The City of Manila especially The Fort and Ortigas.

The main campus of The University of The Philippines is in Quezon City as well as the location of the famed "Thrilla in Manila" bout.

And as for shopping malls, I only listed that of Metro Manila what more of it's neighboring suburbs since there are hundreds more within Cavite, Bulacan, Rizal and other areas.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

isaidso said:


> I believe this thread is about malls in a city proper, not a metropolitan area. See post #3. People seem to be posting for metros so it's hard to make any comparisons on this thread.


Actually, there is nothing in this thread that indicates this.

It would be quite silly, because the same city depending its city limits could have few or many malls. :nuts:
This would just indicate that the city covers or not many suburban areas.

In my opinion, the real question should be, what is the smallest size to be defined as a shopping mall?


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Paulo is the city with more malls in Brazil there are more than 100 malls (city proper + metro area). In the next years lots of will open. Here are some:

*São Paulo*

*Downtown*

Conjunto Nacional
Grandes Galerias
Shopping Center 3
Top Center Shopping
Shopping Pátio Paulista
Shopping D
Shopping Light
Shopping Pátio Higienópolis
Shopping Frei Caneca
Shopping Matarazzo 

*East Zone* 

_*Centro Comercial Leste Aricanduva (largest in Latin America, with more than 1 km²)*_
Shopping Center Penha
Sílvio Romero Plaza Shopping
Shopping Itaim Paulista
Central Plaza Shopping
Shopping Capital
Shopping Metrô Boulevard Tatuapé
_*Shopping Metrô Itaquera (close to São Paulo Arena - 2014 FIFA WC)*_
Mooca Plaza Shopping
Shopping Ipiranga	
Shopping Cidade Jardim
Shopping Villa Lobos

*West Zone*

Shopping Iguatemi
Shopping Center Lapa
Shopping Continental
Shopping Eldorado
Shopping West Plaza
Shopping Pompeia Nobre
Shopping Butantã
Shopping Raposo
Shopping Villa Lobos
Brascan Open Mall
Bourbon Shopping
Shopping Cidade Jardim
Shopping Vila Olímpia
Shopping JK Iguatemi 
Santana Shopping

*North Zone*

Shopping Center Norte
Shopping Pirituba
Shopping Lar Center
Shopping Mart Center
Santana Shopping
Santana Parque Shopping
Shopping Metrô Tucuruvi
Tietê Plaza Shopping	

*South Zone*

Shopping Ibirapuera
Morumbi Shopping
Shopping Interlagos
Shopping Jardim Sul
Shopping Plaza Sul
Shopping SP Market
Shopping Fiesta
Market Place Shopping Center
Shopping Metrô Santa Cruz
Shopping D&D
Boavista Shopping
Shopping Campo Limpo
Mais Shopping Largo Treze
Shopping Nova 25
Shops Jardins
Shopping Museu Internacional Brooklin

*Barueri*

Shopping Tamboré 
Iguatemi Alphaville
Open Mall Green Valley
Shopping Alphaville
Shopping Flamingo
Centro comercial Alphaville
Parque Shopping Barueri

*Carapicuíba*

Centro Comercial de Carapicuíba

*Cotia*

Shopping Granja Vianna
The Square Open Mall
Shopping Nações Cotia

*Diadema*

Shopping Praça da Moça

*Guarulhos*

Shopping Internacional
Shopping Bonsucesso
Parque Center Shopping
Poli Shopping
*Aeroshopping (Guarulhos International Airport)*
Shopping Pátio Guarulhos
Itapecerica da Serra
Itapecerica Shopping

*Jandira*

Jandira Plaza Shopping
Mauá
Green Plaza Shopping
Mauá Plaza Shopping

*Mogi das Cruzes*

Aruã Boulevard
Real Park Tietê Boulevard
Mogi Plaza Center
Mogi Shopping

*Osasco*

Osasco Plaza Shopping
Supershopping Osasco
Poli Shopping Osasco
Shopping União de Osasco
Shopping Galeria
Shopping Primitiva
Fantasy Shopping

*Ribeirão Pires*

Shopping Center Duaik

*Santana de Parnaíba*

Shopping Service

*Santo André*

Grand Plaza Shopping
Shopping ABC
Atrium Shopping
Shopping Santo André
São Bernardo do Campo
Shopping Metrópole
Shopping Coração
São Bernardo Plaza Shopping
Golden Square Shopping
São Caetano do Sul
ParkShopping São Caetano

*Suzano*

Suzano Shopping
Taboão da Serra
Shopping Taboão


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

In Shrewsbury, UK we have 3 shopping malls, all linked together.

They are the least interesting parts of the town centre for shopping. :laugh:


----------



## Langsky (Sep 17, 2013)

isaidso said:


> Istanbul's 174: is that city or metro? :dunno:


*Jakarta*, not Istanbul. And I'm pretty sure it's the city, as it's the governor (who governs only Jakarta (city proper), not Jabodetabek (metro)). 



Manila-X said:


> The quantity of malls around Metro Manila can rival that of Jakarta especially when 3 of the malls under construction will be completed within this month.


There might just be well over 200 if you're counting the entire metro. City-wise, Metro Manila is going to take over Jakarta (Here I count Metro Manila as a single city) as the city with the most malls thanks to the mall ban, but Metro-wise, Metro Manila may or may not stand a chance, as Tangerang is also a large, suburbanized city located within the borders of Jabodetabek, so even if Jakarta can't have anymore malls, Tangerang can and, most likely will, have more malls following the economic boom.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Minato ku said:


> Actually, there is nothing in this thread that indicates this.


Post #3 quite clearly asks that one only count malls within the city proper.... just like I indicated. I'll make it easy for you by reposting it below. 'shibuyq_suki' is the thread starter.



shibuya_suki said:


> ^only in city proper,pls


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Hebrewtext said:


> so ? anyhow you have to show the city or metro population size in proportion to the shopping malls within number .


The thread starter asked for malls in the city proper only, and you don't think that's relevant? I'll do it for you then:

*Tel Aviv: 12 malls*
Ramat Aviv Mall
Azrieli Center
Dizengoff Center
Tel Aviv Central Bus Station
Gan Ha'ir
Opera Tower
Wolfson Mall
Tagor Mall
London Minister Mall
Weizmann Center
Mikado Center
Drugstore Center


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Israeli_shopping_malls#Tel_Aviv


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

^^ Wikipedia lists are rarely accurate, especially when there are not in the native language.
Comparing city proper with other city proper is too often comparing apple with orange.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Istanbuls malls are within the city proper


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

isaidso said:


> Post #3 quite clearly asks that one only count malls within the city proper.... just like I indicated. I'll make it easy for you by reposting it below. 'shibuyq_suki' is the thread starter.


Note that the thread starter has been *inactive in SSC for years*!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Langsky said:


> *Jakarta*, not Istanbul. And I'm pretty sure it's the city, as it's the governor (who governs only Jakarta (city proper), not Jabodetabek (metro)).
> 
> 
> 
> There might just be well over 200 if you're counting the entire metro. City-wise, Metro Manila is going to take over Jakarta (Here I count Metro Manila as a single city) as the city with the most malls thanks to the mall ban, but Metro-wise, Metro Manila may or may not stand a chance, as Tangerang is also a large, suburbanized city located within the borders of Jabodetabek, so even if Jakarta can't have anymore malls, Tangerang can and, most likely will, have more malls following the economic boom.


The malls I listed are within Metro Manila. There are hundreds more within it's neighboring suburbs of Bulacan and The CALABARZON area.

Anyway, shopping malls in both Metro Manila and Jakarta are fully functional and are visited.

Now if someone builds a mall the size of even greater than The South China Malls in the outskirts of any of these cities, it's going to be filled!


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

www.sercan.de said:


> Istanbuls malls are within the city proper


The city proper of Istanbul covers almost all the metropolitan area.
13,854,740 inhabitants in 5,343 km².


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Langsky said:


> *Jakarta*, not Istanbul. And I'm pretty sure it's the city, as it's the governor (who governs only Jakarta (city proper), not Jabodetabek (metro)).
> 
> 
> 
> There might just be well over 200 if you're counting the entire metro. City-wise, Metro Manila is going to take over Jakarta (Here I count Metro Manila as a single city) as the city with the most malls thanks to the mall ban, but Metro-wise, Metro Manila may or may not stand a chance, as Tangerang is also a large, suburbanized city located within the borders of Jabodetabek, so even if Jakarta can't have anymore malls, Tangerang can and, most likely will, have more malls following the economic boom.


That being said the city proper of Jakarta still do have more malls than Metro Manila.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

isaidso said:


> The thread starter asked for malls in the city proper only, and you don't think that's relevant? I'll do it for you then:
> 
> *Tel Aviv: 12 malls*
> Ramat Aviv Mall
> ...


wow ! 
you should do a rate per capita .

Tel Aviv city proper is only 400,000 pop.

12 malls on 400k is giving higher rate per capita, than 170 malls on 12 or 20 million pop. city.

so does 81 malls for a 4 million metro .


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro (city proper/6.4 million people) is the second city in Brazil for number of malls. There are 41 currently, and lots of others are U/C. Current ones:

*Rio de Janeiro*

1. Bangu Shopping
2. Barra Garden
3. Barra Shopping
4. Barra Square
5. Barra World Mall
6. Botafogo Praia Shopping
7. Center Shopping Rio
8. Cittá América
9. Shopping Downtown
10. Boulevard Rio
11. Espaço Itanhangá	
12. Ilha Plaza Shopping
13. Jardim Guadalupe
14. Leopoldina Shopping
15. Madureira Shopping
16. New York City Center
17. Norte Shopping
18. Passeio Shopping
19. Quality Shopping
20. Real Shopping
21. Rio Design Barra
22. Rio Design
23. Rio Shopping
24. Santa Cruz Shopping
25. São Conrado Fashion Mall
26. Shopping 45
27. Carioca Shopping
28. Shopping do Méier
29. Shopping Leblon
30. Shopping da Gávea
31. Shopping Nova América
32. Shopping Rio Sul
33. Shopping São Luiz
34. Shopping Tijuca
35. Via Parque Shopping
36. West Shopping
37. Recreio Shopping
38. Parque Shopping Sulacap
39. Via Brasil
40. ParkShopping Campo Grande
41. Village Mall


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

kevo123 said:


> That being said the city proper of Jakarta still do have more malls than Metro Manila.


For now, but several malls under construction will be completed by the end of this year.

Anyway, it doesn't matter if either Jakarta or Manila have the most malls in the world.

The thing is, these cities may have the biggest or most number of shopping malls in this planet but do not even rank on the top 3 best places for shopping within Asia.

Why is it that there are still many Pinoys or Indonesians that travel to HK or SG to shop?


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Manila-X said:


> For now, but several malls under construction will be completed by the end of this year.
> 
> Anyway, it doesn't matter if either Jakarta or Manila have the most malls in the world.
> 
> ...


Because the avalability of international brands is still lacking, and due to thetax thingy in Indonesia... But in Indonesia it is also abit kinda wealth show-off to travel. Anyway the availability of international brands in Indonesia had imroved by miles in the past years, stores like h&m and uniqlo had shown up this year... Galleries lafayette opening its door in Jakarta.. La rinascenta and harvey nichols are expected to be in Indonesia in 2 years. Language is another factor why jakarta didn't exactly become a shopping hub but certainly i would see it improves in the next coming years with major luxurious brands being only available in jakarta, in the region.

The malls in Philippines though is definitely better as it actually can be quiet in a open door places, people can enjoy and appreciate their city more that way. We don't really have those in Jakarta, central park is the closest we have.


----------



## waldenbg (Feb 2, 2011)

Toronto:

Eaton Centre

My Multi-leveled Days by John Tavares Jr, on Flickr


Toronto: Yonge-Dundas Square by The City of Toronto, on Flickr


4061 by Ben Roffelsen, on Flickr

Galleria of the Eaton Centre by denise_baas, on Flickr

Yorkdale Shopping Centre

Yorkdale mall by summer_ming, on Flickr


New Yorkdale Mall Food Court by drum118, on Flickr


Yorkdale Mall by drum118, on Flickr

Fairview Mall	
Scarborough Town Centre
Sherway Gardens
The Atrium on Bay
Shops at Don Mills
Canada Square 
Chinatown Centre 
College Park 
Cumberland Terrace 
The Crossways 
Dragon City 
Dynasty Centre 
Empress Walk 
Hazelton Lanes 
Holt Renfrew Centre 
Hudson's Bay Centre 
Manulife Centre 
Queen's Quay Terminal 
Sheppard Centre 
Yonge Eglinton Centre
Bayview Village
Agincourt Mall 
The Albion Centre 
Bridlewood Mall 
Cedarbrae Mall 
Centerpoint Mall
Cloverdale Mall 
Dufferin Mall
Eglinton Square Shopping Centre 
Galleria Shopping Centre
Golden Mile
The Landmark
Malvern Town Centre
North York Sheridan Mall
Parkway Mall
Woodbine Centre
Woodside Square
Yorkgate Mall


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

kevo123 said:


> Because the avalability of international brands is still lacking, and due to thetax thingy in Indonesia... But in Indonesia it is also abit kinda wealth show-off to travel. Anyway the availability of international brands in Indonesia had imroved by miles in the past years, stores like h&m and uniqlo had shown up this year... Galleries lafayette opening its door in Jakarta.. La rinascenta and harvey nichols are expected to be in Indonesia in 2 years. Language is another factor why jakarta didn't exactly become a shopping hub but certainly i would see it improves in the next coming years with major luxurious brands being only available in jakarta, in the region.
> 
> The malls in Philippines though is definitely better as it actually can be quiet in a open door places, people can enjoy and appreciate their city more that way. We don't really have those in Jakarta, central park is the closest we have.


That is also the same case with The Philippines though H&M is yet to open here. 

There are two major mid to upscale shopping streets in Metro Manila particularly Bonifacio High Street and Eastwood Citywalk. Other outdoor shopping areas cater to the lower and lower middle class particularly that of Divisoria.

The only thing with Metro Manila malls is that, what you can find in one mall you can find in another and it is usually the same stores.

There are exceptions such as Greenhills where there are stores for the toy and action figure collectors, model kit hobbyists and so on!


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Manila-X said:


> That is also the same case with The Philippines though H&M is yet to open here.
> 
> There are two major mid to upscale shopping streets in Metro Manila particularly Bonifacio High Street and Eastwood Citywalk. Other outdoor shopping areas cater to the lower and lower middle class particularly that of Divisoria.
> 
> ...


I prefer shopping streets by miles, even if the weather is sticky hot, im sure big trees can solve that... shopping malls that are outdoor or shopping streets are not in Jakarta, there are few in other cities though. Oh and yeah that's the case with the malls in Jakarta too (usually the middle-ranged malls), the varieties can be quiet similar to each other. 

The upscale malls have different varieties with only few exception, and we also have greenhills type of market (blok M and Mangga Dua is 2 famous one), one focused on textile product and the other varied with ranges of fake goods and accessories.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

kevo123 said:


> I prefer shopping streets by miles, even if the weather is sticky hot, im sure big trees can solve that... shopping malls that are outdoor or shopping streets are not in Jakarta, there are few in other cities though. Oh and yeah that's the case with the malls in Jakarta too (usually the middle-ranged malls), the varieties can be quiet similar to each other.
> 
> The upscale malls have different varieties with only few exception, and we also have greenhills type of market (blok M and Mangga Dua is 2 famous one), one focused on textile product and the other varied with ranges of fake goods and accessories.


Note that HK can be as hot, sticky and humid especially during the summers but it's city centre is one big shopping street as the lower levels of office buildings and residential flats are for commercial / shopping use.

Same case with Singapore with Orchard Road or KL with Bukit Bintang but it's layout are with shopping malls or commercial spaces lined up with each other.


----------



## Langsky (Sep 17, 2013)

kevo123 said:


> I prefer shopping streets by miles, even if the weather is sticky hot, im sure big trees can solve that... shopping malls that are outdoor or shopping streets are not in Jakarta, there are few in other cities though. Oh and yeah that's the case with the malls in Jakarta too (usually the middle-ranged malls), the varieties can be quiet similar to each other.


I heard they're planning to make Casablanca-Prof. Dr. Satrio in South Jakarta a shopping street. But instead of trees, they would have an elevated road which I honestly think ruins the ambience. Plus another problem which Jakarta suffers is the lack of decent pavements, which have gone under the radar and it seems it wouldn't be fixed anytime soon. Satrio would never match up to Bukit Bintang, let alone Orchard... hno:

But nice malls do line up the street such as Lotte Shopping Avenue, Ciputra World and... Mall Ambassador?



kevo123 said:


> The malls in Philippines though is definitely better as it actually can be quiet in a open door places, people can enjoy and appreciate their city more that way. We don't really have those in Jakarta, central park is the closest we have.


Agreed. It would make any mall better by a million times.



kevo123 said:


> Because the avalability of international brands is still lacking, and due to thetax thingy in Indonesia...





Manila-X said:


> The thing is, these cities may have the biggest or most number of shopping malls in this planet but do not even rank on the top 3 best places for shopping within Asia.
> 
> Why is it that there are still many Pinoys or Indonesians that travel to HK or SG to shop?


Idk about Manila, but the most obvious reason why Jakarta isn't in the list is probably because of the traffic which may get ugly at times and the horrible public transport. Jakarta is 10 years behind Bangkok and KL when it comes to public transport, and it matters a lot. In CNN Travel's shopping city rankings, getting around contributes to 25% of the total points earned by a city. Even if Jakarta has the most malls in the whole universe, nobody would care if it's hard to go around town.


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

^^ True, the availability of good in Jakarta probably may have surprassed its neighbor (except Singapore) with high luxury brands opening its door in the city, but to walk around the city is completely uncomfortable.... and the malls are usually building oriented rather than focusing to create a vibrant in its street.

In Satrio road the malls are the following: Kuningan city, Ambasador Mall and Ciputra world (where lotte shopping avenue is), there are large numbers of world class hotel and embassies within the area so its positioning is actually quiet stratedic, but it is rather unprogressive i would say and a private company will be the one in charge of it.... Perhaps in the next 5 years we would see something but certainly not this time around, the area still lack numbers of street shops and cafe, its sidewalk are terrible, etc so there are very little effort to create this vibrancy.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Langsky said:


> I heard they're planning to make Casablanca-Prof. Dr. Satrio in South Jakarta a shopping street. But instead of trees, they would have an elevated road which I honestly think ruins the ambience. Plus another problem which Jakarta suffers is the lack of decent pavements, which have gone under the radar and it seems it wouldn't be fixed anytime soon. Satrio would never match up to Bukit Bintang, let alone Orchard... hno:
> 
> But nice malls do line up the street such as Lotte Shopping Avenue, Ciputra World and... Mall Ambassador?
> 
> ...


Traffic is one of the major problems in Metro Manila but most of the major shopping malls are within the reach of rapid transit particularly MRT line-3.

Others are located inside CBDs particularly that of Makati, The Fort and Ortigas where such as within walking distance from most of those working in these areas.

Some areas within Metro Manila can only be reached by car. Eastwood City is one example as it is way off the beaten path to most foreign tourists visiting the city.

But again, Jakarta is improving it's public transportation system particularly it's BRT plus monorail and rapid transit under construction.


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

A shoppingmall like in Asia, Dubai or the States. In Amsterdam we don't have huge shopping Malls.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

I think there are only shopping arcades like this more than 1000 in Ｔokyo
most railway stations have shopping arcades





2nd floor





i think there are shopping something malls more than 10,000 in Tokyo


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Some of the shopping centres within London's city limits. Can't remember/list them all:



*Westfield Stratford City* | Stratford | 175,000 m²


*Westfield London* | Shepherd's Bush | 150,000m²


*Whitgift Centre* | Croydon | 120,000m²


*Centrale* | Croydon | 76,180m²


*Brent Cross* | Hendon | 74,320m²


*Southside Wandsworth* | Wandsworth | 69,000m²


*The Mall Wood Green* | Wood Green | 57,300m²


*The Brewery* | Romford | 49,000m²


*Intu Bromley* | Bromley | 43,100m²


*Intu Uxbridge* | Uxbridge | 41,000m²


*The Mercury Mall* | Romford | 41,000m²


*The Liberty* | Romford | 31,000m²


*Broadwalk Centre* | Edgeware


*Broadway Shopping Centre* | Bexleyheath


*Edmonton Green Shopping Centre* | Edmonton


*Exchange Ilford* | Ilford


*Lewisham Centre* | Lewisham


*Stratford Centre* | Stratford


*One New Change* | Ludgate Hill


*O2 Centre* | Hampstead/Swiss Cottage


*West 12* | Shepherd's Bush


*Whiteleys* | Bayswater


*Bentalls* | Kingston




Some of the flagship department stores in London's city limits:


*Harrods* | Knightsbridge | 90,000m²


*Selfridges* | Fitzrovia | 50,000m²


*Liberty* | Soho


*Fortnum & Mason* | St James's


*Harvey Nichols* | Knightsbridge


*John Lewis* | Fitzrovia


*House of Fraser* | Fitzrovia


*Debenhams* | Fitzrovia


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Mostly up to date list of shopping malls (above 25 000 sq. m GFA) for most of Russian and other ex-Soviet cities: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1596792

Moscow has 104 shopping malls!!!
St Petersburg 56
Here is list for Kyiv 30+ shopping malls


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

castermaild55 said:


> I think there are only shopping arcades like this more than 1000 in Ｔokyo
> most railway stations have shopping arcades
> 
> i think there are shopping something malls more than 10,000 in Tokyo


Nakano Broadway, is one of THE places to shop for those who are into manga, anime and model kit / toy hobbyists.

The mall itself reminds me of CTMA Centre in HK.

Anyway, how do we define the term shopping mall?

HK for example have multi-level commercial and shopping floors under either residential flats or office towers. And such is throughout the city centre from HK Island to Central Kowloon.

Let's take Central District for example,

The Landmark, Alexandria House, Princess Building, Worldwide House and so on have such on the lower levels while the upper floors are office.

The Landmark,


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Buenos Aires 3.000.000 hab city proper
Abasto Shopping
Galerias pacifico
Alto Palermo
Buenos Aires Design
Los Arcos 
Dot Baires
Paseo Alcorta
Patio Bullrich 

Departament stores
Falabella
Harrods (close since 1998  but reopen in some day :lol: )


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Minato ku said:


> The city proper of Istanbul covers almost all the metropolitan area.
> 13,854,740 inhabitants in 5,343 km².



that is the city proper - ill just explain in to you quick since you question where these malls are .....most of the land area of istanbuls 5,343 km² is forest .about 100,000 people live within that countryside in tiny villages & towns.....and the other 13-14 million people live in boroughs alongside the marmara sea shore and inland in a high density continuous urban area. almost 100% multi story apartment blocks and no intervening countryside.so it is the city proper. just to clear that up for you


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

City proper: 13,710,512
Rest: 144,228

Whole Province (whivh is also called Istanbul): 13,854,740

http://www.turkstat.gov.tr/PreHaberBultenleri.do?id=13425


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

joecole said:


> that is the city proper - ill just explain in to you quick since you question where these malls are .....most of the land area of istanbuls 5,343 km² is forest .about 100,000 people live within that countryside in tiny villages & towns.....and the other 13-14 million people live in boroughs alongside the marmara sea shore and inland in a high density continuous urban area. almost 100% multi story apartment blocks and no intervening countryside.so it is the city proper. just to clear that up for you


Obviously, malls are in area where the population live and not in empty land.

I also know that the majority of these 5,000 km² are unbuilt. 
There are very few cities (as urban area) over the world with 5,000km² of built land.
In the few, only one is outside the United states, it is Tokyo.

I wanted to say that Istambul city proper unlike many other cities is covering most of the metropolitan area and thus there is very little difference between using the city limits or the metropolitan area figures.
Numbers would be almost the same.

The administrative limits are something quite arbitrary.
Would you say that Istanbul had less malls, if the city limits was only the 50 most central km² of a much wider area?


----------



## d'.'b (Nov 3, 2011)

I would say chinese cities or SEA cities would have the most shopping malls.


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

I agree that administrative limits are arbitrary.i guess that could be my point really. Istanbul is a single non stop high density urban area with no suburbs attached.just one single core of people. 
but I think you are trying to say that cos city proper and metro area are the same for Istanbul (as you put it) then Istanbul stats should only ever be compared with other citys metro stats. thats got to be wrong though.

let me give you an example of my city london 

from Wikipedia

2012

City (i.e. greater london)
8,308,369 

Urban
9,787,426 

Urban zone
11,905,500 

Metro
15,010,295 

now would you say Istanbul city proper stats should be compared with london metro???? Im a Londoner.i can tell you that not even the most dense parts of inner london boroughs (pop.3 million or so) is anything like the density of any neighbourhood of istanbul.

london metro figures are london along with surrey kent Essex etc. which are huge regions of open countryside with scattered towns and villages in them.its not a comparable area statistically to Istanbul city proper. so you should take the figures of Istanbul city proper and compare with other city propers.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

btw Japanese shopping street


----------

